# Finding my poisons



## bne74honda (Nov 1, 2012)

Hey,

 I've moved 5 times in the past 6 years and am just now discovering where loads of my bottles went. I'm getting ready for a bottle yard sale and found what I hope is all my poisons. Anyhow, unpacking old boxes so thought I'd take a pic or two.....

 pic 1


----------



## bne74honda (Nov 1, 2012)

PIC 2


----------



## bne74honda (Nov 1, 2012)

PIC 3


----------



## Asterx (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for the nice pictures. Good looking bottles []


----------



## epackage (Nov 1, 2012)

Cool stuff, good luck with your sales...


----------



## bne74honda (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks guys. Actually made my first sale tonight....you know who you are...


----------



## mctaggart67 (Nov 2, 2012)

Any of those BIM poisons Canadian? Embossed with RIGO or B.F.G. Co. T. on the bases?


----------



## bne74honda (Nov 3, 2012)

mctaggart67,

 I have one B.F.G. Co. T and an Eaton but they're not for sale simply because I only have the two and none I dug. I've got 3 poisons an ebay right now and will be posting more...

 http://www.ebay.ca/itm/190748980932?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649#ht_500wt_1076

 http://www.ebay.ca/itm/190749041162?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649#ht_500wt_1076

 http://www.ebay.ca/itm/190748970515?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649#ht_500wt_1076

 I'll also be posting some Orange Crush and 7 up.


----------



## NyDigger1 (Nov 3, 2012)

hello, if youre interested in selling some of the cobalts, please let me know, more specifically the laced, and 3 sided (maybe a coffin or two) and the ambers with the skill and crossbones


----------



## bne74honda (Nov 3, 2012)

Actually, I'm selling very few of my poisons, maybe 10 or 15, and not likely any Iodines or lattice. Right now I've selected just 12 to sell but may select more in the weeks to come. I posted pics 'cause I haven't seen these in a couple of years and now I know what I have, I can work out a display system for them.

 It's also possible I have more I've not found. I've been collecting these for a number of years and basically packing them away waiting for the time when I could display them.

 Over the next few months I will be thinning out my collection considerably so will be posting many assorted bottles for sale. I have somewhere in the neighbourhood of 20 or 25 boxes yet to unpack and although many will be commons, there are some I haven't seen in better than 10 years. Those are at my ex's place. That said, as I go through the poisons, I'll post any for sale on here first to give folks an early opportunity.

 So this thread is being moved to Current Auctions.

 Brian


----------

